# Need your expertise - 9 speed hub/10 speed cassette



## T_E (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope this is the correct forum. Need a little help here. I have a Shimano WH R-550 wheelset with 9 speed hub and trying to replace it with a 10 speed Ultegra 6600 cassette. Shimano's website claims it's compatible, I am using the 1mm spacer (behind the cassette) but the lock ring is not reaching the groove & cannot tighten it. Is there a trick to it?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

T_E said:


> Hope this is the correct forum. Need a little help here. I have a Shimano WH R-550 wheelset with 9 speed hub and trying to replace it with a 10 speed Ultegra 6600 cassette. Shimano's website claims it's compatible, I am using the 1mm spacer (behind the cassette) but the lock ring is not reaching the groove & cannot tighten it. Is there a trick to it?


Both 11-tooth or 12-tooth small cogs?

"lock ring is not reaching the groove" What groove? The threads? 

TF


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

It's not a junior cassette is it? (14 or 15 tooth smallest cog) They have different instructions. (I think you leave the spacer off...)

Other than that, it should fit, I've got several 9 speed hubs with Ultegra 10 speed cassettes on them. Take it apart, look it over and make sure nothing is buggered up. Make sure you haven't mixed up spacers with 9 speed spacers from another cassette, they are not the same width.


----------



## T_E (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry guys...Lock ring is not reaching the threads and therefore I cannot tighten it. It's a standard cassette 12/25. If I dont put the 1mm spacer, the cassette wont spin. I'am also using the spacers that came with the 10 speed.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Long shot.*

The only possible explanation my tired brain can come up with right now is that you have the WH-R500s, not the 550s. In my recollection, the 500s are 9-speed only.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Shimano 8, 9, and 10-speed cassettes will slide right on to 8, 9, and some 10-speed hubs. Some of Shimano's 10-speed hubs have a larger diameter body along with an appropriately larger opening on thier 10-speed cassettes.

If you cannot get the lockring to thread on to the cassette hub then remove the spacer and see if you can get it to thread on. Also, make sure that the last cog is on correctly and not hung up on to the narrower spline.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

T_E said:


> Sorry guys...Lock ring is not reaching the threads and therefore I cannot tighten it. It's a standard cassette 12/25. If I dont put the 1mm spacer, the cassette wont spin. I'am also using the spacers that came with the 10 speed.


You should only need the one spacer that came with the cassette. - TF


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Squidward said:


> Shimano 8, 9, and 10-speed cassettes will slide right on to 8, 9, and some 10-speed hubs. Some of Shimano's 10-speed hubs have a larger diameter body along with an appropriately larger opening on thier 10-speed cassettes.
> 
> If you cannot get the lockring to thread on to the cassette hub then remove the spacer and see if you can get it to thread on. Also, make sure that the last cog is on correctly and not hung up on to the narrower spline.


+1
Be sure the first position cog (smallest) is in the correct position so that it is able to slide onto the splines as the lockring is tightened.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You should use the 1mm spacer between the hub and cluster when fitting a 10sp cluster to a 9sp hub. 

Look at the spacing between the gears. They should all be even. You may have inserted an extra spacer between the cogs. There should be a three cog cluster, then a single cog, then a spacer and another single cog, etc. The last two cogs do not need spacers. They are also a bit tricky to fit, so check that they are properly seated.

You need the appropriate lockring for 11t or 12t- they don't interchange. Check the lockring to make sure that the thin captive washer has not moved down the threads and is holding the lockring up so it does not engage.


----------

